# Your favorite classical music



## 433 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi guys,
seeing as I haven't created a thread yet, I was wondering what your favorites are?

Mine would be:

Bach - Mass in b minor
Beethoven - Symphony 9
Wagner - Tristan und isolde
Stravinsky - The firebird 
and Vaughn Williams - A London symphony


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bach Complete Solo Violin Sonatas and Partitas 

Bach Complete Keyboard Partitas

Beethoven Symphonies No.'s 6 and 7

Beethoven Violin Concerto

Brahms Violin Concerto

Sibelius Violin Concerto

Copland Appalachian Spring

Copland Clarinet Concerto

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3

Prokofiev Music from Romeo & Juliet


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I would go for:

Bach--Brandenburgs
Beethoven--Eroica
Brahms--PC #2
Prokofiev--PC #3
Bartok--Concert for Orchestra

But those are just today's favorites......


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A list as long as my arm, depends on the day also.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahms Symphony No.3
Brahms Double Concerto
Brahms Violin Concerto
Dvorak Symphony No.7
Dvorak Symphony No.8
Dvorak Cello Concerto
Haydn Piano Trios
Beethoven Triple Concerto
Borodin String Quartet No.2
Prokofiev Symphony No.5
Vaughan Williams Symphony No.5
Grieg Elegiac Melody No.2 (The Last Spring)


----------



## CMonteverdi (May 2, 2014)

Here we are:
- Palestrina Missa Papae Marcelli
- Da Victoria Responsories
- Monteverdi Vespres 1610
- Monteverdi madrigals VIII book 
- Monteverdi Selva morale e spirituale
- Pergolesi Stabat Mater
- Vivaldi Gloria
- Vivaldi Cimento
- J.S. Bach Messa in si minore
- J.S. Bach Magnificat
- J.S. Bach Brandenburg concertos
- J.S. Bach sonate e partite per violino solo
- W.A. Mozart Piano concertos (9, 17, 20, 21, 23, 24)
- W.A. Mozart Nozze di Figaro
- W.A. Mozart Don Giovanni
- W.A. Mozart Masses (Coronation, Great in C, Requiem)
- Beethoven symphonies (4, 5, 6, 7, 9)
- Beethoven 5th piano concerto
- Beethoven violin sonata Kreutzer
- Bruch violin concerto 1
- Brahms symphonies (2,3,4)
- Brahms violin and double concerto
- Brahms clarinet quintet
- Rachmaninov All night vigil
- Rachmaninov 2nd piano concerto
- Schostakovich 8th quartet
- Schostakovich 2nd trio
- Schostakovich cello concerto


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Limiting myself to max 4 entries per composer...

Bach: Passacaglia in C minor (Marie-Claire Alain)
Bach: first fugue from Art of Fugue (Kenneth Gilbert)
Bach-Busoni: Ich ruf zu dir, Herr (if you can avoid contaminating the piece with movie associations)
Bach: some preludes and fugues from WTC, such as C sharp minor prelude from Book One, F minor fugue from Book Two, F minor prelude from Book One, C minor fugue from Book Two...

Mozart: piano sonata in A minor
Mozart: piano sonata 12 in F major
Mozart: Confutatis (from Requiem)
Mozart: the death scene of Mr. Don Giovanni

Beethoven: last several variations from Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: 2nd movement of 4th piano concerto
Beethoven: 5th symphony
Beethoven: opus 106 piano sonata 'Hammerklavier'

Schubert: Erstarrung (Mertens and Mathot)
Brahms: 1st mov of last symphony
Wagner: "Amfortas! Die Wunde!" from Parsifal
Wagner: some other scenes, which I can't be bothered to catalogue
Bartok: Adagio from "Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta"
Cesar Franck: Prelude from "Prelude, Fugue, and Variation"

Gombert: Media vita (the Hilliard Ensemble)
Gombert: Peccata mea
Gombert: O crux splendidior
Gombert: Je prens congie

Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
Dufay: Salve flos Tusca gentis
Dufay: Ecclesie militantis
Ockeghem: Missa Mi mi (Sound and the Fury)
Ockeghem: Offertorium (from Requiem)
Josquin: Salve regina (from the album Essential Josquin)
Victoria: Libera me (from the later Requiem)

Xenakis: harpsichord related works
Ligeti: piano concerto
Unsuk Chin: piano concerto, Fantaisie Mechanique, Double Concerto
Hilding Rosenberg: string quartets 6-12
William Schuman: 10th symphony
Messiaen: Messe de la pentecote, Livre d'Orgue
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem, 1st movement
Tippett: 4th symphony
Schoenberg: 4th string quartet
Currier: Time Machines


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

My current favorites in order of preference:

1. Beethoven: Emperor Concerto
2. Liszt: Sonata in B Minor
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
4. Mozart: Jupiter Symphony
5. Haydn: The Creation
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Bach: Mass in B Minor
8. Ravel: Miroirs
9. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
10. Brahms: Symphony No. 4


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

List is extensive but I will list a few of my favourites!

Violin Concerto Tchaikovsky
5th Symphony Beethoven 
7th Symphony Beethoven
Piano Concerto No 3 Rachmaninov
Piano Concerto Grieg
Symphonies 3 & 4 Brahms
Double Concerto Brahms
Trio (early version) Brahms
Cello Concerto Shostakovich

These are to name a few but will be here all night if I have to list everything I like lol!!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Too many for one being to endure. 

Beethoven's 9th is still my pedestal piece. 

Then there's: 
Vaughan Williams - Sinfonia Antartica
Ligeti - Requiem
Bach - The Art of the Fugue
Beethoven - Hammerklavier 

. . . and about six thousand others.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Anything of Organ/Orchestra ... Symphonie Concertante (Jongen), Concerto in G minor (Poulenc), Symphony No 3 in C minor (Saint-Saens) and a number of others.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Just some that come to mind and limiting to one work per composer:

J.S. Bach - Well Tempered Clavier
Brahms - Symphony No. 4
Ravel - Piano Trio
Debussy - Sonata for Flute Viola and Harp
Ives - Symphony No. 4
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
Bartok - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
Monteverdi - L' Orfeo
Takemitsu - From Me Flows What You Call Time
Partch - Delusion of the Fury
Lopez - Untitled Sonic Microorganisms
Schnittke - Concerto for Piano and Strings
Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
Vivaldi - Four Seasons
Lully - Benedictus
Rodrigo - Suite Para Piano
Prokofiev - Symphony No. 6
Gubaidulina - Viola Concerto
Berio - Laborintus II


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Too many to choose from, too little time to count!

Here are my top 5 pieces

Beethoven PC no.5
Beethoven symphony no. 9
Mozart PC no. 20, 25
Mendelssohn VC
Tchaikovsky PC no. 1

and many, many more.....


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, Te Deum & Requiem
Schumann: Symphony No. 4, Piano concerto & Kreisleriana
Mozart: Requiem
Stravinsky: Petrushka, Le Sacre du Printemps, Apollo, Orpheus & Symphony of Psalms,
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 & Piano Concerto No. 4
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Debussy: Nocturnes, Jeux, Images & Préludes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts & Pièces de clavecin
Bach: Italian Concerto, Cello Suites, Brandenburg Concertos & The Well-Tempered Clavier

... and many others


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Deceivingly interesting thread. At first sight a banal question but when you start thinking about it it's like defining the content of what your love of music consists of. Only thinking about all my favorite works is enough to give me a warm feeling.

Here we go, in more or less a mix of random order and most favorite on top:

Händel: Imeneo
Liszt: Sonata in B-minor
Beethoven: String quartet opus 132
Händel: Giulio Cesare
Händel: Orlando
Beethoven: 3 String quartets opus 59
Beethoven: All his other String quartets
Beethoven: piano sonata no29 "Hammerklavier"
Beethoven: all his other piano sonatas
Pergolesi: La Serva Padrona
Liszt: Totentanz
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C Major for Strings, K. 465 "Dissonance"
Mozart: all his other chamber music
Mozart: all the opera's I still have to discover
Schubert: Winterreise
Prokofiev: Piano concerto no2
Liszt: Mazzepa (Symphonische Dichtung)
Debussy: Chansons De Bilitis
Carl Maria Von Weber: Der Freischutz
Liszt: Piano concerto no2
Beethoven: Symphony no 3
Beethoven: Symphony no 2
Haydn: string quartets opus 76
Schumann: piano sonata no1
Berg: Piano sonata op1
Händel: Organ concertos opus 4 (including the harp concerto!)
Händel: Il Delirio Amoroso


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Handel Giulio Cesare
Gluck Orfeo ed Euridice, Alceste overture & aria Divinités du Styx
Glass Akhnaten, Satyagraha
Pergolesi Stabat Mater
Vivaldi Stabat Mater, Nisi dominus, nulla in mundo pax, flute concertos la notte, tempesta
J.S.Bach st Matthew passion, solo violin sonatas, partitas, harpsichord concertos 1,7, violin con. 1 
Zelenka Lamentatio ZWV53 
the song of the sibyl all versions
Biber Rosary sonatas, Missa Christi resurgentis, requiem a 15, sonatas nos.2, 5
Buffardin concerto in e minor
Rameau pieces de clavecin en concert
Caldara Ahi! Come quella un tempo Città di popol piena; liberta cara e gradita 
Britten les Illuminations
Schubert cycles Winterreise, Schwanengesang; lieder -Gretchen am Spinnrade, Erlkonig, Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D.774, Du bist die Ruh, Litanei
Schubert symphonies 5,8,9, sonata d 960, fantasia for 2 pianos d940
Mozart requiem, piano con. 20,23, violin concertos 3,5
Sibelius violin con.
Porkofiev violin con. no. 2
Liszt Transcendental etudes
Granados Goyescas
Albeniz Iberia 
Faure pavane with choir
Perotin beatus vir
Brahms piano concertos 1,2, horn trio
Chausson poeme
Mendelssohn Midsummer night dream, hebrides overture
Ravel Gaspard de la nuit
Haydn piano sonatas - many


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Weston said:


> Too many for one being to endure.
> 
> Beethoven's 9th is still my pedestal piece.
> 
> ...


Oh go on, man! We have plenty of time!!!


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Razumovskymas said:


> Deceivingly interesting thread. At first sight a banal question but when you start thinking about it it's like defining the content of what your love of music consists of.


Interesting for readers too. Since you may share pieces in common with other posters, and immediately be curious about other pieces they list that you may not know.

I will try and make a list of my own....


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

CMonteverdi said:


> - Schostakovich cello concerto


there are 2 shosty cello concertos. Which?


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

I have now written, and erased, and re-written, and erased, a post for this topic....

:lol:

I just can't narrow down my list of piano repertoire enough, and my post ends up looking like a Wikipedia page about the history of the piano literature. 

I'll say this though, despite having many orchestral favorites, I can still narrow it down to just one, if I must: Debussy - Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A first attempt, and roughly in order:

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Bruckner - Symphony 9
Bach - St Matthew's Passion
Schubert - String quintet
Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
Schubert - Symphony 8
Mahler - Symphony 4
Bach - Cello suites
Brahms - Clarinet quintet
Mahler - Symphony 9
Schubert - Winterreise
Mozart - Clarinet concerto
Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem
Gorecki - Symphony 3
Mendelssohn - Violin concerto
Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915
Mahler - Rueckertlieder
Brahms - Violin concerto
Stravinsky - Rite of spring
Wagner - Der Ring

I'm sure I've forgotten some that should be in there.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

impossible and im discovering new things every day.

mahler 2 and 9
bach's st matthew
schnittke's concerto for mixed choir
steve reich's tehillim/different trains
ligeti's etudes/musica ricercata/1st string quartet
wagner's tristan/ring
beethoven's 9th/hammerklavier/grosse fugue
messiaen's quartet/vingt regards/turangalila
sibelius' 5th
bartok's concerto for orchestra
bruckner's 8th
shostakovich 13th symphony
stravinsky rite of spring

will probably remain towards the top.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Wow, this is very tough and couldn't possibly list all of them. Here are some favourites although I'm not even going to get into favourite performances:

Beethoven - Symphony 6 and Symphony 7
Beethoven - Piano Concerto 3 and Piano Concerto 5 ("Emperor")
Beethoven - Piano Sonata 21 "Waldstein" and Piano Sonata 29 "Hammerklavier"
Brahms - Symphony 3 and Symphony 4
Bruckner - Symphony 4, Symphony 7 and Symphony 9
Debussy - Estampes
Debussy - Preludes
Haydn - Symphony 44 "Trauer", Symphony 59 "Fire" and Symphony 64 "Tempora Mutantur"
Haydn - Piano Concerto in D major (Hob. XVIII/11)
Haydn - Piano Sonata in E flat major (Hob. XVI/52)
Mahler - Symphony 1, Symphony 3 and Symphony 7
Martinu - The Epic of Gilgamesh
Medtner - Canzona Serenata in F minor
Medtner - Skazka ("Tale") in B flat minor
Medtner - Skazka ("Tale") in F minor
Mendelssohn - Overture to "A Midsummer Night's Dream"
Mendelssohn - "The Hebrides" Overture
Prokofiev - Zdravitsa
Prokofiev - Piano Sonata 2 and Piano Sonata 6
Prokofiev - Toccata
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto 2 and Piano Concerto 3
Ravel - Pavane Pour Une Infante Defunte
Ravel - Miroirs
Schubert - Symphony 8 ("Unfinished")
Sibelius - Tapiola
Sibelius - Symphony 7


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

My Perennial favourites

Mahler - Symphony No.2
Berlioz - Requiem
Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requeim
Vaughan Williams - Sea Symphony
Elgar - The Dream of Gerontius
Holst - The Planets
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas


There are loads more - but people don't read long lists. :tiphat:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Marinera said:


> Handel Giulio Cesare
> 
> Perotin beatus vir


Sorry, a correction, that's beata viscera. As soon as I glanced at the playlist I knew i'd written this wrong, but at least I got the initials right


----------



## 433 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lots of cool lists, thanks guys


----------



## GodotsArrived (Jan 12, 2017)

Beethoven String Quartet No. 14 in c-sharp minor
Beethoven String Quartet No. 13 in B♭ major
Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111

I would be happy on a desert island with nothing but these three pieces of music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GodotsArrived said:


> Beethoven String Quartet No. 14 in c-sharp minor
> Beethoven String Quartet No. 13 in B♭ major
> Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111
> 
> I would be happy on a desert island with nothing but these three pieces of music.


Not bad but I would choose some different composers.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I guess composers for belcanto style...


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

> Not bad but I would choose some different composers.


I guess belcanto style composers ...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> I guess belcanto style composers ...


You know me to well


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> You know me to well


haha 

and by the way for a desert island Beethoven's quartets could be somewhat depressing, at least for my taste, so is about Rachmaninov


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Not entirely sure about favorite but here's some works I've listened a lot to lately in order of how often.

Wagner's Die Walkure
Beethoven's 17th, 18th, and 21st piano sonatas
Brahms's 1st violin sonata and second string sextet
Bruckner's 4th
Haydn's last 5 symphonies
Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra
Ravel's piano concerto
Schumann's Kinderszenen and piano quintet


----------



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

chill782002 said:


> Wow, this is very tough and couldn't possibly list all of them. Here are some favourites although I'm not even going to get into favourite performances:
> 
> Beethoven - Symphony 6 and Symphony 7
> Beethoven - Piano Concerto 3 and Piano Concerto 5 ("Emperor")
> ...


How nice to see that someone also likes *Zdravitsa*, this work is just precious!


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Definitely my favourite orchestral piece by Prokofiev. Just beautiful, but I don't think that it's as widely performed as it should be due to its unfortunate association with Stalin.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

chill782002 said:


> Definitely my favourite orchestral piece by Prokofiev. Just beautiful, but I don't think that it's as widely performed as it should be due to its unfortunate association with Stalin.


Which piece do you mean if I may be so bold to ask?


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Which piece do you mean if I may be so bold to ask?


 Zdravitsa. The name literally translates into English as "Cheers!" but it is usually translated as "A Toast!" or something similar. It is a cantata written by Prokofiev to celebrate Stalin's 60th birthday in 1939 (under some duress I'm sure). Prokofiev was well aware that Stalin liked Mozart and Tchaikovsky and was not a fan of dissonance or more modern styles of music and this probably explains why Zdravitsa is one of his most traditionally lyrical pieces. It is, however, rarely performed due to it having been written as a hymn of praise to Stalin. To be fair, I doubt Prokofiev had much choice, if he'd refused to come up with something it would probably not have turned out well for him.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

I've been walking with a piece of paper in my pocket for three days, just in case I remembered some other piece of music, in order to write it down.

It's terribly difficult for me to choose, but I'll try, even though I can't shorten my list.

Not in the same order:

- Händel: Messiah, 

- Mozart: symphs. 36 + 39, piano concerto 20+ Requiem + Zauberflölte.

- Beethoven: symphs. 3+4+7, emperor concerto, Overt Egmont.

- Schubert: symph 8+ mass D950.

- Schumann: piano concerto

- Brahms: symphs 1+3+4, piano conc 1, violin conc., serenade 1, Deutsches Requiem.

- Dvorak: symph. 8.

- Verdi: Requiem, Traviata and, especially, Don Carlo.

- Fauré: Requiem.

- Sibelius: Symphs. 1+2+5, violin conc., Kullervo, En saga (and other poems).

- Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales+ Piano conc in G major,

- Mahler: Symphs. 5+6.

- Tchaikovsky: symphs. 4+5+6, violin conc.

- Prokofiev: Symph. 5, piano conc 3, Romeo and Juliet.

- Shostakovitch: Symphs 5+7+8+10+13, jazz suites, 

- Elgar: Enigma variations, violin conc, cello conc.

- Vaughan Williams: var. on a theme of Thomas Tallis.

Too long, but...

I'm going to look for Zdravitsa if it can be found in youtube. I'm curious about it. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Pugg said:


> A list as long as my arm, depends on the day also.


Yes, too long to list and too varied by day, week, month, or year.

V


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

lluissineu said:


> - Mozart: symphs. 36 + 39, piano concerto 20+ Requiem + Zauberflölte.
> 
> I'm going to look for Zdravitsa if it can be found in youtube. I'm curious about it. Thanks for mentioning it.


It is on youtube. You may also be interested to know that the 2nd movement of Mozart's piano concerto 20 was allegedly Stalin's favourite piece of music...


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Varick said:


> Yes, too long to list and too varied by day, week, month, or year.
> 
> V


Absolutely. That's why depending on your mood you prefer one music or another.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

I've just listened to Zdravitsa for the first time. Being a lover of Prokofiev's music in my Humble opinion It's a minor work, very easy to listen to, and nice.

Thanks chill782002. Promise to listen to it some other time.

I watched Rozdestvensky's version, with French subtitles. Lírics are unbearable: e.g.to Stalin): 'your vision is our vision'. Unless they had a cynical double sense, nothing to be proud of.

I'll try another version without subtitles next time, to concentrate only in music (fortunately I don't speak Russian -ussually I regret it, but not here).


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

lluissineu said:


> I've just listened to Zdravitsa for the first time. Being a lover of Prokofiev's music in my Humble opinion It's a minor work, very easy to listen to, and nice.
> 
> Thanks chill782002. Promise to listen to it some other time.
> 
> ...


Agree re the lyrics, as I said, probably the reason why it is so rarely performed. I don't speak Russian either so can just listen to the voices as another instrument. I doubt Prokofiev was proud of the words, although anything other than what was expected as far as those were concerned might have ended in the gulag or execution so I can't blame him for that. The piece is almost certainly a result of Prokofiev being forced by circumstances to write something other than what he might have chosen to and that applies to the music as well as the lyrics. The music is beautiful though, as you say, nice and very easy to listen to.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Agreed. It can be listened to other times. I speak French and lyrics are terrible.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I've never tried compiling a list before... I won't try. I can only answer yes/no questions, such as "Do you like this work, this composer?" Because otherwise I wouldn't be able to remember everything I like at once.

I like Russian composers above all others, while not neglecting all others. That probably sums be up the most succinctly.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet, Violin Sonatas, Piano trios, and Requiem, Piano Concertos

Chopin: Nocturnes, Preludes

Haydn: Piano Trios, Nelson Mass, Trumpet concerto, Cello Concerto, Sturm and Drang Symphonies, The Creation

Mozart: Don Giovanni, Cosi Fan Tutte, Violin Sonatas, String Quintets, Clarinet Quintet, Concerto for harp and flute

Mendelssohn: Symphonies 2,4,5, Concertos

Schumann: Piano Concerto

Grieg: Piano Concerto

Rachmaninoff: Piano Music, All Night Vigil, Symphony #1, Piano concertos

Beethoven: Symphony 6,9, Piano trios.

Verdi: Don Carlo, Rigoletto, Aida, Il Trovotore.

Schubert: Octet, Rosamunde

Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliette, Cinderella, War & Peace

Mahler: Symphony #2

Bruckner: Symphony # 8

Ravel: solo piano music

Charpentier: Motets


----------



## 433 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Sonata, I don't see Grieg's Piano Concerto mentioned much, it's a nice piece


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> Brahms: Clarinet Quintet, Violin Sonatas, Piano trios, and Requiem, Piano Concertos
> 
> Chopin: Nocturnes, Preludes
> 
> ...


Are you sure we are not connected is some way?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Far too many to summarise, let alone list. So here are some edited highlights. If you don't want to know the result, look away now.

Chopin Nocturnes
Debussy Suite Bergamasque, String 4tet
Beethoven 7th symphony, 4th piano concerto, last half-dozen piano sonatas
Vaughan Williams 5th and 8th symphonies, Tallis Fantasia, Phantasy 5tet, Flos Campi
Shostakovich 10th symphony, 2nd piano concerto, most of the 24 preludes&fugues
Greig Lyric Pieces, Holberg Suite
Arnold English and other dances, concerto for 2 pianos
Sibelius 4th and 6th symphonies, Luonnotar, Tapiola, Violin concerto (and the rest)
Rachmininoff 2nd and 3rd symphonies, 3rd and 4th piano concerti, 3 unaccompanied choruses, Vocalise (obviously)
Gottschalk Le Banjo, loads of other short pieces
Tippett Concerto for Double String orchestra, Fantasia Concertante
Balakirev Islamey
Borodin In the Steppes of Central Asia, 2nd symphony

and lots more by lots of other people.....


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here are just a few of mine.

Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring, Firebird
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings, percussion, celeste, Piano concerto #2
Berg - Violin concerto
Carter - Variations for orchestra, String quartet #2, 
Ravel - Daphnis and Chloe
Takemitsu - From Me Flows What You Call Time
Penderecki - Violin concerto (Metamorphosen)
Ligeti - Ramifications
Barber - Piano concerto #1, Medea's Dance of vengeance

There are many more...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Far too many to summarise, let alone list. So here are some edited highlights. If you don't want to know the result, look away now.
> 
> Chopin Nocturnes
> Debussy Suite Bergamasque, String 4tet
> ...


I like the "edited highlights" very much. :clap:


----------

